# Could Be Fatal



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There's not much discussion concerning fire prevention, safety, or dealing with those first few moments. I posted this about fire extinguishers few years ago, and thought it would be worthwhile for a reminder. 

There's been a lot of discussion concerning shop safety and how to protect ourselves. There really hasn't been too much discussion about fire extinguishers. I can't emphasize enough the value of having one close by. I've always kept one or more in or near the kitchen and garage area, and many in the shop. Knowing how to use one and which ones are for what type of fires is important. I've had a few fires and in a shop area, especially a wood shop, a fire can get rampant in a hurry. Fortunately there were no injuries or loss of property. Here's a short description of the types.

Fire Extinguisher Ratings

Class A Extinguishers will put out fires in ordinary combustibles, such as wood and paper. The numerical rating for this class of fire extinguisher refers to the amount of water the fire extinguisher holds and the amount of fire it will extinguish.

Class B Extinguishers should be used on fires involving flammable liquids, such as grease, gasoline, oil, etc. The numerical rating for this class of fire extinguisher states the approximate number of square feet of a flammable liquid fire that a non-expert person can expect to extinguish.

Class C Extinguishers are suitable for use on electrically energized fires. This class of fire extinguishers does not have a numerical rating. The presence of the letter “C” indicates that the extinguishing agent is non-conductive.

Class D Extinguishers are designed for use on flammable metals and are often specific for the type of metal in question. There is no picture designator for Class D extinguishers. These extinguishers generally have no rating nor are they given a multi-purpose rating for use on other types of fires.

For more details:
http://www.fire-extinguisher101.com/




















.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

With practice, I agree its an important shop tool. IMO, without actual practice via un-announced drills (when your other half unexpectedly yelling "Fire in the kitchen! This is a DRILL!") they only create an expensive false sense of security. Without practice, you increase the time you brain is blubber wondering what to do, then you have to remember you bought the thing (since after 18 months it is part of the unnoticed visual background), then you have to remember where it is and maybe clear the path to get to it, then then you have to figure out how to work it and you might not remember the details like aiming at the base of the flame instead of the scary yellow tips in your face. If you simply did not have one, you'd already be out of the building. But with regular surprise practice, I agree they are an important shop tool. 

Speaking of which... how many exits does everyone have in their shop? (Don't count windows unless you've proved the concept by doing it) My basement shop has just one. Oops.


In other fire safety news, much thanks Cabinetman. You've inspired me to start drilling my 4 year old on escaping off the porch roof.


----------



## es171678 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have to add an escape window that I can physically go they.

Thanks for waking me up


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

While fires can be started from a variety of sources, one of mine was from a spark from cutting hardwood on the TS. This was before DC, and the floor inside the Unisaw collected sawdust, and after several hours there could be a nice little pile.

After several minutes (I'm guessing about 5-10) of cutting, I noticed smoke emitting from the cabinet. There it was, the perfect kindling that finally ignited. No real damage other than some scarring of the outer casing of the wires that hung down. 



















.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Good reminder Cabby. I keep one in my shop and know how to use it. My secondary plan is to open the garage door and push the offending object out onto the drive. Lucky everything in the shop that could ignite rolls. That's if I catch it in time. That smoldering fire in the saw is scary.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a good thread, I have 3 extinguishers in the house including one in the shop and kitchen, just last week I was cutting some MDF on my bandsaw and ignited a small fire on a pile of MDF dust. I was able to knock it out quickly but it could have gone from bad to worse in a heartbeat. I don't think people know just how combustible the thinner saw shavings are. 

I used to work for the petro chem industry and we had to get ISTC certified on this stuff including tests every few weeks. 

PULL
AIM
SQUEEZE
SWEEP


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I like this thread. It reminds me of all the times working at Chevron (yearly for 33 years) we had safety training which included the how and use of fire extinguishers. We also put out pan fires of several kinds which varied from a puddle in a pan to leaking valve dripping into a pan. I am glad to have had the training and experience using the fire extinguishers. Fortunately I never had to use one on the unit. A steam hose snuffed out a few oil leaking flange fires on turbines, but that was it. BUT, I knew what to do and plenty of extinguishers were available.

Practicee, practice, practice.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> I like this thread. It reminds me of all the times working at Chevron (yearly for 33 years) we had safety training which included the how and use of fire extinguishers. We also put out pan fires of several kinds which varied from a puddle in a pan to leaking valve dripping into a pan. I am glad to have had the training and experience using the fire extinguishers. Fortunately I never had to use one on the unit. A steam hose snuffed out a few oil leaking flange fires on turbines, but that was it. BUT, I knew what to do and plenty of extinguishers were available.
> 
> Practicee, practice, practice.


Which Chevron did you work at Stringer? Cedar Bayou or the port?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

A few weeks ago I went over how to use the one next to our kitchen with the kids. Helpful reminder to me too that it's there since they really do become part of the unnoticed visual background as Steve said. I have thought I would get one for the garage since I'm setting up shop but haven't gotten around to it. Thanks for the thread Cabbie. Reminder that I need to get on it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

afx said:


> Which Chevron did you work at Stringer? Cedar Bayou or the port?


Cedar Bayou Plant.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> Cedar Bayou Plant.


Cool, I was out there every Thursday to do environmental samples.


----------

